# Anyone Know?



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Just paid my property taxes in south carolina on my "new 2003 Keytone Outback" camper and was in shock... 375.00 and that didnt include the sales tax of 300.00 that I paid to the DMV.... The lady at the tax offered mentioned that she knew of people claiming their camper as their second home... Was trying to find info on this and came up with a little info, but didnt know if anyone on here was doing this... Any break for paying these high taxes would be great....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The loan interest is deductible on Fedral taxes. I don't get that Property tax thing though.... In Mi, we pay sales tax and registration.....


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Nathan said:


> The loan interest is deductible on Fedral taxes. I don't get that Property tax thing though.... In Mi, we pay sales tax and registration.....


South Carolina has property taxes that you pay on all vehicles including cars, rv's, boats, etc. They configure it based on what the vehicle or RV, etc is worth.. But they tax us extra on what they call luxury items... The lady at the tax office said someone had just come in and paid their property tax on a brand new camper and it was around 1,000 dollars,,,, holy cow.... Anyway, was told we could write off the interest like you said on our loan but also the property tax on it..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kemccarthy said:


> The loan interest is deductible on Fedral taxes. I don't get that Property tax thing though.... In Mi, we pay sales tax and registration.....


South Carolina has property taxes that you pay on all vehicles including cars, rv's, boats, etc. They configure it based on what the vehicle or RV, etc is worth.. But they tax us extra on what they call luxury items... The lady at the tax office said someone had just come in and paid their property tax on a brand new camper and it was around 1,000 dollars,,,, holy cow.... Anyway, was told we could write off the interest like you said on our loan but also the property tax on it..
[/quote]

I'm not a tax accountant, but I do beleive there's fine print on the 1040 that does say something about taxes being deductible if it is based on value? I let Turbotax handle it for me.... I mean it worked well enough for the Treasury secretary on his taxes.....


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

If it has bathroom and kitchen facilities, and you don't already have a second (vacation) home, you could claim the camper trailer as a second home and take a deduction, if you itemize, for interest.

In CT we have property taxes too, our taxes for the year on our 2008 Outback is about $500.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

anne72 said:


> If it has bathroom and kitchen facilities, and you don't already have a second (vacation) home, you could claim the camper trailer as a second home and take a deduction, if you itemize, for interest.
> 
> In CT we have property taxes too, our taxes for the year on our 2008 Outback is about $500.


SC is definetly srewing us, but actually I think it is just our city because we just moved about 60 miles to a different city and all our property taxes went up... We just went from a pop-up to our Outback and was shocked that for a 2003 we had to pay 375$. Thanks for the info, I will definetly be looking into this to try to recoop some of the money....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

You should be able to deduct the interest and property tax off of you Fed. Tax and propally your State. In Iowa, we only pay a registration fee. On a camper, this is based only on the sq. footage, not the value, so not deductable. My registration fee for my 30' 5th wheel is $35 a year, something I can live with. I had checked at one time about South Dakota and the fee was over $125, can't remember exactly. Only advantage is that Iowa taxes retirement payments while S.D. does not.


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, you can deduct the interest and the property tax from your federal taxes.
Which county do you live in? My taxes for this year on my 2008 were $507.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

campdoc said:


> Yes, you can deduct the interest and the property tax from your federal taxes.
> Which county do you live in? My taxes for this year on my 2008 were $507.


We live in Lexington county in the Columbia area... They are so much higher than Aiken county, where we just moved from.. Does deducting the interest and property taxes have any negative affects and anything I should be aware of? Thanks for the info,,,, Kelle


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Only if you like paying taxes.
You do have to itemize to take it though


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

campdoc said:


> Only if you like paying taxes.
> You do have to itemize to take it though


Thanks, will definetly be writing off these crazy high taxes for sure....


----------

